# ÁREA DE LAZER > Video, Fotografia e Técnica >  Qual escolher Canon 40d ou 500d

## Rogerio Miguel Gomes

Olá companheiros.


Canon 40d ou Canon 500d? :Admirado: 

Ando a namorar estas 2 maquinas "as escondidas da minha esposa" o preço é quase igual, desde que saiu a Canon 350d que estou para comprar uma maquina deste genero não só para o meu aquario mas sim para tirar algumas fotos em pequenos passeios ou outras viagens. :SbSourire2: 
Gostava que me dessem alguma opinião sobre elas a ver se me ajuda a decidir qual das 2. :Admirado: 



Um abraço Rogério. :SbSourire19:

----------


## Frederico de Gouveia

Que objectiva trazem?
Eu inclinar-me-ia para a 500d

Abraço

----------


## Filipe Pacheco

Se for para pequenas fotos de família, viagens e do aquário acho que a 500D é um boa opção, vem com um bom preço, boa quantidade de megapixels (o que não é muito importante), com o modo vídeo, o que a torna mais versátil, e muito importante pesa quase metade da 40D, o que para transportar numa viagem torna-se muito mais cómodo, eu tenho uma 40D e com lente, grip, etc chega a pesar mais de 1 Kg lol. Por isso tudo optava pela 500D.

----------


## António Vitor

os pixels não é tudo...
tenho uma bridge com 3.2 megapixels que tira melhores macros que uma com 12 megapixels...também bridge...
 :Big Grin:

----------


## Artur Fonseca

Eu quando for mais grande quero uma Canon 5D MKII... o modelo usada para aqueles vídeos do oceanário japonês, time-lapse montipora...

http://www.vimeo.com/5535194

http://www.vimeo.com/5606758

Especificações...
Canon EOS EOS 5D MARK II + OBJECTIVA EF 24-105 MM F/4L IS USM comprar oferta compras Canon 5D MARK II + OBJECTIVA EF 24-105 MM F/4L IS USM review ofertas

Uma curta-metragem independente realizada com imagem e som captados por essa maquineta...
Canon Digital Learning Center - Sample EOS 5D Mark II Video: Reverie

Eu sei... o preço assusta... mas a qualidade das fotos e o vídeo stereo fullHD é qualquer coisa de espectacular...  :Vitoria: 

Entre a 500D e a 50D, acho que são ambas muito boas, a primeira é mais mainstream... a segunda é mais profissional...  :Pracima: 

Em qualquer caso, a não ser que quisesse a máquina apenas para fotografia, nunca escolheria um modelo que não suportasse no mínimo vídeo 640x480 a 25/30fps som estéreo... Os modelos mais recentes da Canon já suportam este modo vídeo e para fazer gravações dos aquários é excelente...

PS: Estive a ver as especificações...
http://www.pixmania.com/pt/pt/268122...va-ef-s-1.html
http://www.pixmania.com/pt/pt/156219...a-ef-s-18.html
Eu optaria pela 500D, tem modo vídeo e a qualidade das fotos deve ser excelente.

----------


## Filipe Pacheco

Artur, de facto a 5D MarkII é uma exelente câmara, tanto para professionais como para fotógrafos avançados...até porque é muito versátil mas nada se compara a qualidade duma 1D Mark III, já usei e digo o resultado é algo incomparável.

----------


## Artur Fonseca

Boas Filipe, mas a 1D não tem modo vídeo... e dá sempre jeito ter uma máquina fotográfica e câmara de filmar, 2 em 1  :SbOk3:

----------


## Filipe Pacheco

Exacto a 5D MarkII é mais versátil, podemos tirar fotos e fazer vídeo, apenas para fotografia é que escolhia a 1D MarkIII

----------


## Paulo Gordinho

Rogerio,

A 40D é uma máquina profissional, ou pelo menos semi profisional. Apesar de nas caracteristicas serem muito parecidas, a construção é bastante diferente. A 40D é mais robusta (leia-se pesada). A diferença de preço é também significativa. 

Se é "para tirar umas fotos" ficas bem servido com a 500D e podes gastar o resto numa objectiva 28x200. Se for para "fazer fotografia" entao opta pela 40D, mas não te esqueças que continuas a precisar de mais uma 28x200 pelo menos.

No fundo, a 40D seria para durar uns 20 anos, e a 500D para durar uns 5, mas como isto está sempre a mudar e daqui a 1 ano já vais achar que a tua maquina está desactualizada...

----------


## António Vitor

lá venho eu despejar uma lenga lenga do caraças...
 :Smile: 

escrevo demais...
Se não gostarem da minha prosa passem á frente...

Ainda acho que a malta anda muita atrás dos números, e vai nas cantigas dos fabricantes...

ter mais megapixels pode ser mau...aliás péssimo se a densidade de células fotosensiveis for demasiada...claro que depois arranja-se processadores xpto, que não fazem mais nada que esbater o ruido transformando-o noutro...distinto...

os números vendem, mas acreditem se quiserem acreditar que uma máquina de 1978 analógica pode bater uma de topo mesmo que só saia em 2014...

ao ritmo do progresso...e da evolução das coisas
 :Smile: 

A maior parte dos consumidores, por muito que me custe dizer, são desinformados, ou seja compram aquilo que parece ser melhor, não o que é melhor...aliás raramente compram o melhor, mas antes aquele com mais publicidade e aquele que o vizinho tem...

O português eu classifico-o neste grupo, existem outros mercados, com consumidores mais inteligentes...como o nórdico...

já sabem porque é que o telemóvel teve uma taxa de infiltração soberba, e porque a uma certa altura todos tinham nokias...
 :Big Grin: 
agora já passou de moda.
Mas o vizinho tinha.... uma questão de status e etc...

calculo que os portáteis com processadores atom irão ter uma excelente penetração em portugal...são fininhos...
 :Big Grin: 

Se tiveres de pagar o dobro para teres mais uns megapixels, não caias na cantiga...se for ao mesmo preço, ok...mas não é só vantagens, tem desvantagens e são ao nivel de ruido...por exemplo.
Isto com a tal densidade...
é óbvio que uma dslr com 10 megapiuxels tem menos ruido que uma do tipo bridge por exemplo....mesmo que esta tenha apenas 3 megapixels...

é a vantagem das dslr, para mim a única vantagem, e talvez podermos mudar para outras lentes com versatilidade...
agora será que vale a pena o investimento....

filmo em hd, consigo alguns bons macros, embora não ao nivel da de 3 megapixels, com a minha nova de 12 megapixels, o preço...
 :Big Grin: 
200 euros
 :Wink: 
http://www.crunchgear.com/2009/05/01/review-kodak-z980/

É muito inferior em fotos a qualquer dos modelos que mencionastes sem qualquer dúvida, mas será assim tão inferior?

em termos de versatilidade, prefiro esta versatilidade, de não ter de mudar de lentes e ter zoom telescópico bem como um macro aceitável...
melhor que as tais máquinas com as tais lentes dos kits, que são para deitar fora....

portanto para bateres esta que falei tens de comprar lentes apropriadas e podem custar o triplo (só as lentes) desta que falei...
como sou poupadinho não hesitei...
 :Big Grin: 
só estou a expor a minha opinião...não acho que seja melhor a tal da kodak...longe disso!
 :Wink: 
agora para tirar umas fotos ao aquário será que vale a pena investir 600 euros em lentes?
acho que não...
podes sempre pedir ao colega com uma boa máquina e que seja artista para vir tirar fotografias lá a casa....

desde que o aquário corresponda o artista consegue sempre boas fotos...
hehehe
mesmo com aquelas máquinas da treta de bolso

----------


## Filipe Pacheco

Concordo com tudo o que disseste sobre os megapixels...aliás em relação à minha 40D com pouco mais de 10 megapixels não a troco pela 500D, apesar de tudo para o que o Rogério pretende para a máquina a 500D é melhor opção. Mas mais uma vez concordo com tudo o que o António Vítor disse.

----------


## Rogerio Miguel Gomes

Olá companheiros.

Obrigado pelas vossas ideias proprias sobre a minha duvida. :SbOk: 

Eu antes de comprar gosto de saber a opinião de varias pessoas que estão mais dentro do assunto que eu, foi por isso que abrir este topico.

Mas ao mesmo tempo que abrir este topico foi falar com 2 amigos fotografos que me falaram um pouco mais sobre as ditas maquinas.

Os megapixels pode ser um problema em ocupar espaço de memoria mas para ampliar um foto no computador é uma mais valia.

Vitor a maquina que eu gostava de ter era a Canon 7d isso sim é maquina. :SbSourire2: 


Um abraço Rogério. :SbSourire:

----------


## Filipe Pacheco

Exacto Rogério, para um poster os pixels duma 1Ds Mark III, que acho que tem 21 megapixels é o ideal...se não quiseres fazer posters ou quadros usando o tamanho real da foto, uma com 10 megapixels é perfeita. Tem atenção à velocidade de disparo e ao cartão que compras (não poupes dinheiro no cartão).O corpo nesse caso não será muito importante porque não será para trabalho no campo, acho eu, faz um bom relacionamento qualidade/preço tendo em conta para o quê quer a máquina (aquário, família, viagens). Depois é pensar numa lente eh eh. :SbOk:

----------


## Joao Serejo

Boas António Vitor,
A título de exemplo, podes mostar uns macros tirados com a Kodac.
Cumprimentos,
João

----------


## Rogerio Miguel Gomes

Olá Filipe.

Então qual é o cartão memoria que aconselhas?


Na STAPLES a Canon 500D está a 799€ um bom preço em comparação com a BOX "Jumbo" que é mais 100€.



Um abraço Rogério. :SbSourire:

----------


## Rui Manuel Gaspar

Boas rogério,

O cartão mais rápido que conseguires encontrar.

As fotos dessa máquina são gigantescas e precisas de velocidade para gravação do ficheiro.

Abraços,

----------


## Artur Fonseca

Boas Rogério,

Um cartão como por exemplo os Sandisk Extreme III ou outro com velocidade de leitura/escrita na ordem dos 20MB/s(nalguns cartões refere 133X) ou mais. Estas velocidades são mais importantes no modo de gravação vídeo ou no modo de fotos em sequência, em que a rapidez de gravação/leitura é mais crucial.  :SbOk:

----------


## Rogerio Miguel Gomes

> Boas Rogério,
> 
> Um cartão como por exemplo os *Sandisk Extreme III* ou outro com velocidade de leitura/escrita na ordem dos 20MB/s(nalguns cartões refere 133X) ou mais. Estas velocidades são mais importantes no modo de gravação vídeo ou no modo de fotos em sequência, em que a rapidez de gravação/leitura é mais crucial.


Olá Artur.

Sandisk Extreme III são dos cartões mais caros, será que vale apena?


Encontrei mais barato na pixmania 703  :SbSourire2: 

Canon EOS 500D + OBJECTIVA EF-S 18-55 IS comprar oferta compras Canon 500D + OBJECTIVA EF-S 18-55 IS review ofertas

Um abraço Rogério. :SbSourire:

----------


## Artur Fonseca

> Sandisk Extreme III são dos cartões mais caros, será que vale apena?


Os Sandisk são bons mas há também de outras marcas... o mais importante será mesmo verificar as velocidades de leitura/escrita  :SbOk:

----------

